# New Felt Site Is Up!



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.feltracing.com/

AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Very cool. 

SuperDave, when are they going to put the frame only options up on there? Also I think you said there was going to be an AR5, but that's not showing up on there as of yet.

Yes I am being picky, ha. Otherwise, awesome way to start the day!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This really surprised me. The selection of steeds is impressive with the new paint schemes. Also I noticed the team color option is available this year on the F95 again. Who would've seen that one coming? Anyway, the F5 Team is a pleasant surprise and I'm really liking the graphics on the F1 with the color scheme. Maybe I should consider another F1. SuperDave, is the F1 Sprint going to be offered again. I love mine even with it's super stiff ride. That bike climbs like a mountain goat on Red Bull. SuperDave, who is responsible for pricing over at Felt? They should be commended on the pricing of the DA Di2. I don't know how they did it but I remember seeing 2009 DAs for around $9500 at more than a handful of bike shops about five to six months ago. A 2010 DA with Di2 for just $500 more? No other company even comes close.


----------



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

terbennett, well Specialized has the S-Works Tarmac SL3 for $9900 with Di2. And Cannondale has both Supersix and Synapse Di2 options at $8500 apiece.

That being said, I'm definitely interested in the new Felt lineup. If only there was a way to search for local shops that carry/stock Felt bikes.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

I hear you Lennon, I've been calling around and no one really seems to know when they are getting the 2010's. I'd buy a 2010 AR4 today (58cm) if I knew where to find one.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

lennon2666 said:


> terbennett, well Specialized has the S-Works Tarmac SL3 for $9900 with Di2. And Cannondale has both Supersix and Synapse Di2 options at $8500 apiece.
> 
> That being said, I'm definitely interested in the new Felt lineup. If only there was a way to search for local shops that carry/stock Felt bikes.


True, but they aren't the world's fastest TT bike.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Framesets for the F and Z series are now up as well.....of course the two frames I'm waiting for are not on there yet (AR and tri frame options), haha.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

lennon2666 said:


> terbennett, well Specialized has the S-Works Tarmac SL3 for $9900 with Di2. And Cannondale has both Supersix and Synapse Di2 options at $8500 apiece.
> 
> That being said, I'm definitely interested in the new Felt lineup. If only there was a way to search for local shops that carry/stock Felt bikes.


I think he was talking about our TT/Tri bike like with Di2. Our DA is a TT/Tri bike.

For road bikes, you are right, the Tarmac and Supersix are a bit cheaper than our DA, however, we've got our F2 and Z2 for UNDER $6000 with Shimano Di2, so if you are after a road bike, we've got 3 models to choose from, all with Di2.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This is madness!!! I have been looking at this site everyday since they put it up. I can't decide which bike will be my next!! Decisions, decisions.........


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't stop looking at these freaking bikes! They're absolutely stunning! Going back and forth between the F1 and AR2... I just don't know!!! But I'm 90% sure I'm going with Felt instead of Specialized. The new Tarmac Pro just doesn't do anything for me and I saw it in person yesterday.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Seems like a few of the links can be "found" that they have not put pictures on yet, or have live on the site, by changing around some of the numbers for known links....

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/TT-TRI/TT-TRI-Series/B12-Frameset.aspx

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/AR-Series/AR5.aspx


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

AR3's are ready to ship now. My shop sold one Thursday.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

MaddSkillz said:


> I can't stop looking at these freaking bikes! They're absolutely stunning! Going back and forth between the F1 and AR2... I just don't know!!! But I'm 90% sure I'm going with Felt instead of Specialized. The new Tarmac Pro just doesn't do anything for me and I saw it in person yesterday.


+1. Those are the two I'm looking at as well. Hopefully, I will like the AR2. Then again, it would will make my decision easier if I don't.


----------



## felt_roadie (Aug 5, 2009)

Super Dave,

I thought I had saw, when the new site launched, that the F15X was available as a frameset and now it's no longer listed. Was I crazy? I would love to build that bike up with Rival. Red seems a little much for me on a cross bike. 

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

felt_roadie said:


> Super Dave,
> 
> I thought I had saw, when the new site launched, that the F15X was available as a frameset and now it's no longer listed. Was I crazy? I would love to build that bike up with Rival. Red seems a little much for me on a cross bike.
> 
> Thanks!


With a cost around $1500 for a frameset, could you build the complete bike with RIVAL for much less than the MSRP for the production bike with RED?

Framesets didn't make the show this year because of the value offered in the complete bike.

-SD


----------

